# Snap Switch Wiring



## jsshieldsjr

I bought a Atlas track kit that included 2 remote snap switches and buttons to control them but no wiring diagram. First off the buttons seem sort of well... cheap. What is a good replacement and then how are they wired to the switch? I will be changing to DCC in the near future so I need to allow for this also.


----------



## tw001_tw

Some of our more experienced people aren't really fond of atlas switches, but I'll let them tell you about that.

Regardless, here is a quick diagram for you.
Good luck and have fun.


----------



## jsshieldsjr

Yeah I've seen the comments on the Atlas switches but they came with a set sooooooo.... Thanks for the diagram!


----------



## tankist

well, just because the the switches came in with a set doesn't mean you have to use them. i guess in a pinch or as temporary solution those can be used, or if one doesn't care for good looking control panel. while i'm sure they do work, to me those "controllers" look to ugly.

and as far as turnouts themself, i don't like atlas either. they don't look good (unrealistic big blob of switch machine) and don't preform that well either. switchet to peco turnouts and while they are couple bucks more expensive i'm wondering why i ever bothered with atlas...

just my 0.02


----------



## jsshieldsjr

I agree they arent working so well but I did look at some of the PECO stuff today as suggested on here and now I have this question. Whats the differance in switches, wyes and turnouts, electro frog and insul frog?


----------



## tankist

normally a turnout has a straight through and "curved" diverging routes. wye is a turnout with both routes curving. here is more: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railroad_switch

as for electrified vs insulated frogs here is the read - http://www.wiringfordcc.com/switches_peco.htm
but in short, if you not sure which one, chances are you need an insul-frog.


----------



## jsshieldsjr

GREAT info! Thanks Tankist!!! (I'm getting there)


----------



## Brakeman Jake

I have used Atlas snapswitches on my first test oval and the conclusion is...neither the controls or the turnouts are worthed installing specially if you want a long term service.However,I have to say that the turnouts do work acceptably (regardless of their terrible looks) and haven't failed me for the time I've used them...BUT...make sure you don't handle them more than necessary,those whisker size wires break very easily from the coil and good luck if you try to solder them back on.


----------



## jsshieldsjr

Peco insul frog turnouts ordered today, should be here next week. Foam bought and cut today. Should pick up the Zephyr tomorrow. Maybe a new DCC Loco from the SAMRA show next weekend. Going on a train ride in the Texas Hill Country this Saturday for our 1st anniversary.


----------



## tankist

don't forget to post pictures of your progress


----------



## jsshieldsjr

Picked up the DCC..They talked me into the Super Empire Builder instead of the Zephyr because of the Amperage. Not sure I'll ever need it but if I do it'll be there!


----------



## Brakeman Jake

Great!I'm not saying that the Zephyr is not a great system...IT IS.However,and that's my philosophy with cars for instance,when you buy bottom line you get bottom line.You stand the chance of being sorry you didn't buy "better" right from the start.
OK,you probably will never need the extra power unless you do run multiple trains but the Empire Builder has all the functionalities you may wish to use.On the long run I believe you'll be glad you did buy this system.


----------



## tankist

zephyr is perfectly expandable when (and a very big 'IF') the need comes. so there is no need to jump on the step up one right away. unless money is not an issue of course.


----------



## jsshieldsjr

Money is an issue but like Brakeman said you get what you pay for and the guy told me that the Zephyr would always be under powered. Besides it was a trade!


----------



## tankist

jsshieldsjr said:


> Money is an issue but like Brakeman said you get what you pay for and the guy told me that the Zephyr would always be under powered. Besides it was a trade!


i don't want to make you feel bad about the purchase, you sure got nice system, but to say zephyr is underpowered? it will run at least 4-5 locos, probably more. but i guess it will not be enough to run 20 of them and will always be 150$ underpowered, lol.


----------



## jsshieldsjr

The guy at the train shop must be on commissions then. He told me 3 trains with sound would be pushing it! Oh well I got an upgrade on my DCC rather than a few more rolling stock and accessories. Who knows.... maybe I'll win the lottery one day and invite all of you guys down for a work week on my new layout!!!


----------



## bradimous1

if I am using Atlas code 83 track, are PECO turnouts compatible. If not, how would I make them compatible?


----------



## tankist

you will need to use code 83 peco turnouts obviously. or use cross-code joiners and some shimming


----------



## bradimous1

Any thoughts regarding Shinohara turnouts? I just got back from a disappointing day at the train store (where my very first train set didn't come in today and it was supposed to) where the owner was telling me that he uses the PECO, but that is only because he owns a train store and can get them much cheaper. He pointed me towards the Shinohara turnouts ($10 cheaper) and told me that these are very similar and that I would be just as happy with them... any thoughts?


----------



## tankist

we talking code100 right?
i have both. they are probably cheaper due to shinohara being used as i'm quite sure they no longer being made for years.. performance is superb but be prepared to put in work to modify the shinoharas if you plan on doing DCC. actually plan on modifying them in either case.


----------



## bradimous1

tankist said:


> we talking code100 right?
> i have both. they are probably cheaper due to shinohara being used as i'm quite sure they no longer being made for years.. performance is superb but be prepared to put in work to modify the shinoharas if you plan on doing DCC. actually plan on modifying them in either case.


actually talking code 83... here is a link to the exact turnout that he was pointing me towards.
http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/948-8804
says they are DCC-Friendly (which probably means exactly what you said, modifying it to make it work with DCC, which I am not running currently but plan on moving to eventually).

sorry if my prior post was too vague.


----------



## sideswipe56

hey guys can u plz tell me how to connect this remote snap switch track wires to command controller


----------

